# favorite "cheapie" torch



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

have been using this Aomai that i picked up at my local shop for $3.99, and am impressed with the little sucker. it's quite small with a very thin profile, only 3 x 1 x .5, and lasts much longer than i expected from a lighter of this size. it has an aluminum shell which sheds the heat fairly quickly, and has a thin plastic half-case with a rubberized grip. fills up fine and so far has had no problems with the medium grade 3x or 5x fluids i have been using.

what's your favorite budget torch lighter, say under 5 bucks?

.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a mini-blow torch look alike that I picked up at hardware store that does the trick. It was about 4 dollars. I have also used the ronson jets that retail for like 2 or 3 bucks at walmart, and they work real well.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Walmart Ronson, $3.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

mostholycerebus said:


> Walmart Ronson, $3.


:tpd: fires EVERY time


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Picked up this "tabletop" model for a little under $5 - as functional as it is ugly, but I just keep it in the garage with my cooler...

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=42099


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

I got a Coleman camp torch for around 12 or 15 at Target. That's about the cheapest I've found for one. Works for me. Drinks butane by the gallon though, it seems.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

the ronson jet lite from walmart is impossible to beat as far as I am concerned. It has an easily adjustable flame and fires every time you need it to. Not to mention they look great, cost 3.95 or so and are also available at CVS's for 4.95 that I have seen. I keep one in the car, and one in the house.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Another vote for the Ronson.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Another vote for the Ronson.


:tpd:

Best $3.00 lighter I ever used.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

salimoneus said:


> have been using this Aomai that i picked up at my local shop for $3.99, and am impressed with the little sucker. it's quite small with a very thin profile, only 3 x 1 x .5, and lasts much longer than i expected from a lighter of this size. it has an aluminum shell which sheds the heat fairly quickly, and has a thin plastic half-case with a rubberized grip. fills up fine and so far has had no problems with the medium grade 3x or 5x fluids i have been using.
> 
> what's your favorite budget torch lighter, say under 5 bucks?
> 
> .


Your thumbnail doesn't appear to be attached properly.

I think this is the lighter you are talking about perhaps?

I ordered 2 from Hong Kong and after they arrived I ordered 5 more. I asked the vendor to carry more products by Wenzhou Aomai. I am planning on sending these out in some bombs as it is such a nice lighter for very little dough.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That Aomai looks more expensive than the price.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been using the same gas station torch lighter for over two years now. Can't remember how much it cost, but it sure wasn't very much.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> :tpd: fires EVERY time


:tpd: I just got one from mastershogun and it works great! :ss :tu


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

A timely thread, and much appreciated! 

The Colibri I received as a "party favor" for a box-buy from JR just bit the dust after three months. I've had enough of the fancy-schmancy lighters... Time to go Ronson shopping!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Another vote for the Ronson.


:tpd: yep yep...


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

One for the gipper. Ronson's got it!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like Ronson is the runaway favorite so far.

And now for something completely different:

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=94185

I picked them up at a local small hardware store for about $3.50. I think they are a little above $4.00 at Harbor Freight (if you hvae one nearby).

Why I like it:
1) simple design - tank and a valve
2) Large tank
3) don't need to keep your thumb on it to stay lit. Also you can adjust the flame without taking your thumb off and turning the lighter over.
4) Versatile - I keep it in the shop. It really is not a lighter and there are plenty of things to use if for around the house.

Drawbacks:
1) bulky non-tranportable (that's why it stays in the shop)
2) no ignition source - you have to light it with a match
3) You can get a real lighter (the Ronson Blue flame) for less money

I don't recommend it as your first line lighter. But I do like the "industrial" feel of it when I am working around the house.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> That Aomai looks more expensive than the price.


Yeah, that was my impression. They have a nice weight in your hand, the click when igniting is solid, and you can crank the flame up VERY high.

I was counting on people being that impressed when I bombed them with this lighter, but now that salimoneus has revealed he got it for $4 (and I got mine for $2.87 each) they just won't seem soo impressive. Thanks a lot salimoneus! 

:r


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

palm55 said:


> A timely thread, and much appreciated!
> 
> The Colibri I received as a "party favor" for a box-buy from JR just bit the dust after three months. I've had enough of the fancy-schmancy lighters... Time to go Ronson shopping!!


I've got 3 or 4 of the "Cigar ll" JR freebies laying around. I need to have 3 just to make sure one lights. I've found that the flame adjusting screw needs to be adjusted depending on how full the tank is, a real pain.

I checked our local Walmart (38 miles away) and they didn't have any Ronsons. Our next closest one in 70 miles and then 110 miles. On our next trip, I'm going to stop at Walmarts until I can find some lighters.

WyoBob


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

The $10 Zippo Z-insert does it for me.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

20th vote for the ronson-aside from the 2 i bought, tnt cigars sends em out free w/purchase all the time-think there's one in the van, both civics, w/the camping stove/lantern, & 3 or 4 that are in reserve-only complaint is that the ignitor requires a fair amount of pressure-my favorite for the price so far is the colibri figurado from jr w/box purchase-i just like the way the flame comes out the side-my zplus is somewhere in the list too


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Ronson here. cant beat the price


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Can someone post a pic of the Ronson?


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: I just got one from mastershogun and it works great! :ss :tu


mastershogun hooked me up with one too and I love it. I had been using a zippo insert and was really happy with that especially for the price, but I like the Ronson even better.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Your thumbnail doesn't appear to be attached properly.
> 
> I think this is the lighter you are talking about perhaps?
> 
> I ordered 2 from Hong Kong and after they arrived I ordered 5 more. I asked the vendor to carry more products by Wenzhou Aomai. I am planning on sending these out in some bombs as it is such a nice lighter for very little dough.


yep that's the one! i bought one and ended up "lending" it to a friend, needless to say i had to come back for a replacement, and picked up a few more by request.

they do indeed look much nicer than the price, and just today i was noting how smooth the lever is on this thing, very easy to work with.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Yeah, that was my impression. They have a nice weight in your hand, the click when igniting is solid, and you can crank the flame up VERY high.
> 
> I was counting on people being that impressed when I bombed them with this lighter, but now that salimoneus has revealed he got it for $4 (and I got mine for $2.87 each) they just won't seem soo impressive. Thanks a lot salimoneus!
> 
> :r


wow, at under 3 bucks the Aomai is an absolute steal. sorry to rain on your parade bro 

:r


----------



## Princ4ever (Dec 30, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> :tpd: fires EVERY time


:ss DITTO:ss


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am in the market for a lighter Ronson it is, thanks for the tip


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

1 more vote for the Ronson bought at Wallyworld:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

mostholycerebus said:


> Walmart Ronson, $3.


:tpd: have to agree...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Another vote for the Ronson. Haven't refilled it yet, but IIRC, I got mine for $2.10 at Wal-Mart in Tulsa. I've had three fancy torches that were supposed to last a lifetime and each lasted less than a year and I finally got fed up with waiting for their replacements to come in to my B&M. I've been more than happy with the Ronson and when it bites the dust, I'll anti up another $4 or so and not deal with the frustration.


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

sporting said:


> Can someone post a pic of the Ronson?


I am with this guy can someone post a pic of the ronson?
(we're close, too close if you ask me) :gn----------------


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

sporting said:


> Can someone post a pic of the Ronson?


http://www.ronsoncorp.com/

From the Ronson web site...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Some other lighter manufacturer links to look at pretty lighter pictures:

http://www.tiger-lighter.com/en/product.asp?brand=217
http://nibogroup.com/
http://www.getlit.com/
http://www.blazerproducts.com/
http://www.vectorkgm.com/homepage.html
http://www.colibri.com
http://zippo.com/
http://www.sarome.jp/index.htm
http://www.savinelliusa.com/lighters.htm
http://www.xikar.com/product_lighter.asp
http://www.modernchina.cn/en/
http://www.chinayikang.com
http://www.aomaismoking.com/

If you know of any other company/manufacturer home page let me know; I try to keep these in my bookmarks. Some obvious missing ones include Porsche Design, Lotus, Bugatti, Visol, Lucienne, Blue Rhino,


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

jbo said:


> Another vote for the Ronson. Haven't refilled it yet, but IIRC, I got mine for $2.10 at Wal-Mart in Tulsa. I've had three fancy torches that were supposed to last a lifetime and each lasted less than a year and I finally got fed up with waiting for their replacements to come in to my B&M. I've been more than happy with the Ronson and when it bites the dust, I'll anti up another $4 or so and not deal with the frustration.


My experience, too. That's why I always use a cheapie torch nowdays.


----------



## tkeey514 (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone know whaere I can get an Aomai lighter online? They look pretty cool. Is the colored part rubber?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

tkeey514 said:


> Anyone know whaere I can get an Aomai lighter online? They look pretty cool. Is the colored part rubber?


I'd like to know, as well.

I wonder if there's anywhere near me that might carry it. You said you picked it up from a local tobbaconist?


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Walmart Ronson hasn't let me down yet and I abuse it! So far it has with stood 6 months of salt air out on the boat and hasn't let me down yet!

Shawn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ronson... because who cares what happens to it at that price! :ss


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

tkeey514 said:


> Anyone know whaere I can get an Aomai lighter online? They look pretty cool. Is the colored part rubber?


I did take a quick look online but did not find anyone selling these retail. If a few people are interested I would be happy to grab a few and sell them at cost (~$5 shipped) or if you prefer I could throw a few up on ebay. Just send me a PM.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I got mine at DealExtreme.com - $2.87 shipped.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1456

You need a paypal account, and they take 2 weeks to arrive from Hong Kong.

While you are there add to my request for them to carry additional Aomia products.

The black colored part is a rubber-like plastic or a very hard rubber of sorts.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


> Picked up this "tabletop" model for a little under $5 - as functional as it is ugly, but I just keep it in the garage with my cooler...
> 
> http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=42099


I have one of these gifted by Moglman that works all the time, every time. Hard to beat.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I got mine at DealExtreme.com - $2.87 shipped.


I just ordered one. I'm really curious to try this company's products out. Thanks for the legwork, Matt.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hopefully there can be some Club Stogie effect and you all can help me to convince DX to carry some additional Aomai products. Take a gander at some of these:
http://www.aomaismoking.com/aomai/en_027.htm
http://www.aomaismoking.com/aomai/en_018.htm
http://www.aomaismoking.com/aomai/en_021.htm
http://www.aomaismoking.com/aomai/059-mm-en.html

Oh and Nibo recently introduced some nice ones.

The Lambo one is selling in the $20 price range currently but should drop when more vendors start to carry it.

Because of the huge pressure the many Chinese Lighter manufacturers are putting on the market, Colibri's Firebird line has been putting out good stuff lately too. Although the high dollar Colibri lighters are unreliable junk in my experience; I have had some Firebird ones work well for years. I really like this one and they retail for around 15 bucks. There are other nice ones that retail in the $10 price range.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the link txmatt.

too bad about the 2 week wait though, would be better if an online shop in the US would start stocking some Aomai products, i have heard only good things. even better if it was a cigar related company :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I have one of these gifted by Moglman that works all the time, every time. Hard to beat.


Holds a lot of fuel too - I've had mine for a few months and haven't needed to refill it yet. Supposedly runs for over 30 mins.:ss


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Picked up this "tabletop" model for a little under $5 - as functional as it is ugly, but I just keep it in the garage with my cooler...
> 
> http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=42099


picked one of these up the other day on your recommendation-sweet little deal, wish i had one when i was partying a few years back!-i'm looking for someone w/a lathe to turn a replacement cover for the orange pipe-figure it'll work great camping this summer too, cigar/grill/lantern/campfire lighter all in one-you can adjust it so it has a soft flame too-thanks for the tip joe


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chalk another one up for the Ronson from Wally World. I payed less the $4 for it and have used it for a few months without any problems. It lights every time, and I don't worry if I drop it. It used to be all black finished, but it's been used and abused and I love it!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

When I saw this thread, I thought I'd recommend the $24.95 Rhino lighter I just got from heartfeltindustries.com, but since that is a cheap lighter to me, I guess I won't recommend anything as I see the discussion is about lighters that cost about 80% less than that.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> i'm looking for someone w/a lathe to turn a replacement cover for the orange pipe...


You might have a nice little business here - buy 'em for $5, put a cool sleeve on and sell 'em for $30-$40. Good HERF lighter.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

croatan said:


> I just ordered one. I'm really curious to try this company's products out. Thanks for the legwork, Matt.


Ok, just got my Aomai in today. I like the feel of the rubber and the overall look of the lighter. Used it to fire up a Fonseca 1. Works great, hot flame, seems like a heck of a deal.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my ronsan is acting up latley. if I don't have the flame jacked all the way up, it's a no fire. I'm looking for a cheap dual or tripple flame


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up a few of the Ronson's some time ago at wal-mart and have been pretty surprised by them. They function great and have worked EVERY time I've used them.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> my ronsan is acting up latley. if I don't have the flame jacked all the way up, it's a no fire. I'm looking for a cheap dual or tripple flame


I had that happen with one of mine. Cured it by hitting the orifice and spark wire areas with some canned gas. There was quite a bunch of junk that the gas cleared out.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

taltos said:


> I had that happen with one of mine. Cured it by hitting the orifice and spark wire areas with some canned gas. There was quite a bunch of junk that the gas cleared out.


I'll have to try this.


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

mostholycerebus said:


> Walmart Ronson, $3.


I approve this message 
mine 2.59
I buy one everytime I go there


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

IME you can get lots of Bargains on lighters but cheap fuel is a waste of your time and money.

I don't care if it's a 4dollar Ronson, $6k solid gold Dupont or the Chinese made freebie I just got from JR's. Use 5x's+ Refined Butane like the Lava or Vector brands. Your lighters will last longer and you wont impart any dirty butane flavors into your fine smokes.

So far my JR freebie is kicking ass and if it last longer then two years I'll be amazed.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ronson, hands down. I've started carrying mine instead od the Colibri I bought when I first started smoking. :ss


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

The Walmart here doesn't carry Ronson lighters... anyone know if they are available somewhere online?

Sorry if this is too off-topic, but I haven't owned a torch lighter as yet, so I haven't got anything useful to contribute...


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.ronsonstore.com/products.cfm?cat=e

A few bucks more than others paid...but I think these are a new line...


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

sparkygreen said:


> http://www.ronsonstore.com/products.cfm?cat=e
> 
> A few bucks more than others paid...but I think these are a new line...


Who would have thought to check the manufacturer's website...

Thanks!


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone I think I might order one of these just to try it out. It is a cheap triple flame lighter.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1368

Archer82:ss


----------



## jdtexan (Feb 12, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Picked up this "tabletop" model for a little under $5 - as functional as it is ugly, but I just keep it in the garage with my cooler...
> 
> http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=42099


I love this cheap torch!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> Hey everyone I think I might order one of these just to try it out. It is a cheap triple flame lighter.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1368
> 
> Archer82:ss


is anyone using this torch? Seems like a good deal but the LEDs are a little much. Oh well thats why man invented flat black paint


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Archer82 said:


> Hey everyone I think I might order one of these just to try it out. It is a cheap triple flame lighter.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1368
> 
> Archer82:ss


That's very much like the one I have only I didn't know who made it. Mine doesn't have LED's and it's a single flame torch. I bought mind at the gas station and it works just fine. I like it alot.

I figure the one in the link is equally good only more flashy and obviously a more "top shelf" model.

Rob


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

my wife and I each have a Colibri Firebird - both working perfectly for 6 months now - $14.95


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

palm55 said:


> The Colibri I received as a "party favor" for a box-buy from JR just bit the dust after three months. I've had enough of the fancy-schmancy lighters... Time to go Ronson shopping!!


Ditto. My $32 Colibri lasted 6 months. My cheapie $4 cigarette store torch just now gave up the ghost after about 6 years.

Wife bought me a Xikar ($19) and we'll see how it does. So far, so good, but then I've only had it about a week. The fill is a little tricky, but it lights.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Archer82 said:


> Hey everyone I think I might order one of these just to try it out. It is a cheap triple flame lighter.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1368
> 
> Archer82:ss


I own several triple torches but have found that I generally prefer a single flame. Triple torches do toast the foot of large RG cigars more quickly; however for touch ups the precision of the single flame is better.

If you do order the triple flame I recommend adding one of each of these to the order as well. They are dirt cheap and decent lighters.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1455
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1456

Oh, and please post comments asking Kyle to add more lighters to their selection and hopefully they will carry more. They added two new ones this week; unfortunately they are both fugly.

It does generally take two full weeks for the order to arrive, but when shipping is free it is hard to complain..

-Matt-


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of LEDs in lighters, and not so much because of the lights themselves, but because the lights + batteries + casings are taking up space that could be used for a bigger fuel tank which you will no doubt need on a triple flame


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i've done group buys on Tiger lighters and i love them. i've been using tiger's for about 3 years now. sure they eventually wear out, but what doesn't? it usually takes about 18 months or so for them to really crap out and for $8 that's more than worth it.

bruce


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

No1der said:


> That's very much like the one I have only I didn't know who made it. Mine doesn't have LED's and it's a single flame torch. I bought mind at the gas station and it works just fine. I like it alot.
> 
> I figure the one in the link is equally good only more flashy and obviously a more "top shelf" model.
> 
> Rob


I have one very similar to this with LEDs from 3-4 years ago. Finally starting to go but this thing was a jet engine. The good thing was the LEDs only lasted a month.


----------

